# They did not survive



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I moved to my new place, I took all my little babies with me but sadly they all died 2 day after, out of all my fish only one live and that was Alu. I moved him in to the big tank all alone now.

I will miss you my fishies 
Goodbye 

Elz the Gyrinocheilus aymonieri, I enjoyed watching your funny was

Goodbye 

Pherapheen, I'll miss your youth you bring to the tank with your red fan tail 

Goodbye 

Nini, You where my first female I ever had that was a cown tail, wish I could have bread you 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


:sob::sob::sob::blueshake::blueshake::blueshake::BIGweepy::sad::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy:


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. S.I.P. Elz, Pherapheen, and Nini.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I've already lost one aquatic pet and I'm about to lose another so I know what your going through. At least they had good lives.


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Sorry for your loss. S.I.P. Elz, Pherapheen, and Nini.


thank you


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> I'm so sorry! I've already lost one aquatic pet and I'm about to lose another so I know what your going through. At least they had good lives.


Yeah but i'm thinking of getting some neo fish to add some color to the tank.
I am sorry for your lost and for the one your loosing


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, I've been there too.


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Sorry for your loss, I've been there too.


thank you, I know everyone has at some point guess they cant live for ever can they


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

True.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss  RIP little fish.


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> So sorry for your loss  RIP little fish.


thank you :-(


----------

